
Wearable Device Scrubs Cancer Cells from Blood - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/diagnostics/wearable-device-captures-cancer-cells-from-blood
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09439-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-09439-9)
for the original paper

------
melling
Didn’t we see something like this on an episode of the Expanse?

